# help to score goals in fifa 08



## spikygv (May 19, 2008)

hello ,

i've been playing fifa 07 for a few months . recently got fifa 08 .. finding it rather difficult to score as many goals as in 07. . any tips ? tips in defence are also welcome. . 

thanks,.


----------



## saqib_khan (May 19, 2008)

Yeah, fifa 08 is really hard, i myself do just 1-2 goals .


----------



## dreamcatcher (May 19, 2008)

in fifa 08 try not to sprint..but move slowly..and make use of the skill moves..


----------



## Kl@w-24 (May 19, 2008)

Choose ur team's formation wisely, keeping in mind the opposing team. I generally use a 4-1-2-1-2 formation that is well equipped to attack as well as defend. Otherwise u could go with 4-3-3 for all-out attack. Avoid sprinting when there are opposition players ahead of u. U'll end up losing possession. Sprints are best used on the flanks by wingers using their pace to leave the defenders behind and get crosses into the box. U can also get ur players to man-mark certain opposition players by selecting the corresponding option on the starting eleven/subs selection screen or during the game.


----------



## spikygv (May 21, 2008)

what skill moves can i use ?


----------



## Pirates-of-India (May 24, 2008)

Well... press shift and try a 'U' kind of alike a 'bowaaa' in tekken... the player will do a 360... similarly try pressing the shift key and wrecking havoc with the movement keys.. Something will happen!


----------



## spikygv (May 24, 2008)

ok . i havent played fifa for over a weak now .. will try .thanks. anything more is welcome.


----------



## dtox (May 24, 2008)

try the skill moves only if u are really good at it, coz most of the times it does not come off.. i suggest u play a passing game.. dont just try to run long distances with the ball like in fifa 07.. fifa 08 is more like pro evolution soccer.. it emphasizes more on ur passing game rather than 1 player carrying the ball.. also, try the numpad keys for better attack.. press numpad 5 2 times for attack and numpad 2 fpr placing men inside oppositions box.. u could also try numpad 6 for wing attack.. these settings make ur passing game a bit easier.. but i still emphasize, play a PASSING GAME.. and 1 final thing, when inside the penalty box, finish with the key combination: Q + D, stands for "placed shot" and this wil make ur shots more accurate..


----------



## spikygv (May 24, 2008)

thanks. i'll try these out


----------

